# Visual captain



## Sfs85 (Dec 24, 2021)

I been asked if I wanted to be a captain for role model.  My Etl said I would be good at visual captain. What does this position do?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 24, 2021)

Never heard of it unless he/she means visual merchandiser . Which means you would be in charge of vmgs for home flat , h&h , rear sea , any and all overheads , spot lights to name a few


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 25, 2021)

Sounds like ETL wants a VM/additional VM at a TM price 🤣


----------



## BackupTL (Dec 30, 2021)

Might be combining the actual captain roles or something, the actual captains roles are for "issue resolution (myHelp/FUSE/Post Plano Assessment follow up)", "Fixture Captain", "Plano/Audit captain". You might get more or less depending on remodel type.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 31, 2021)

Ask for a job description and the *additional compensation* that this involves otherwise you are setting up yourself up for a fall.

Please don't fall for the old trope "you will assigned additional duties as needed."


----------



## Sfs85 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Sfs85 (Dec 31, 2021)

That is the job description.  I did add for more money and my Sd said no because it is a team member role


----------



## MrT (Jan 1, 2022)

Basically just a vm role for remodel.  It seems easy enough. If you have knowledge or atleast want to learn some stuff you might not otherwise learn then go for it.  When i had my remodel i had an old signing specialist essentially do that job.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2022)

It’s not even a true role . It’s a verbal role .and the sd is correct is just a team member role. Is basically something I delegated to my ppa person. All the responsibilities that you mention is part of ppa person


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 1, 2022)

Sorry that they aren't paying you anymore but at least you have a nice job description you can copy and paste on your resume.


----------



## Sfs85 (Jan 2, 2022)

What is ppa person?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> What is ppa person?


post assessment planogram is ppa


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> What is ppa person?


It’s exactly what they want you to do . Verifying signing , auditing , ordering etc


----------



## Sfs85 (Jan 2, 2022)

But we have a signing captain too


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> But we have a signing captain too


Signing captain during remodel is different than a ppa. Signing captain ensures that he/she has all the fixtures ready for the setting team , and helping with the ism in the area that’s being set. Ppa mean post assessment planogram, for example let’s say the team just finished beauty now they are moving onto a new sequence new area . You would go into beauty to ensure everything they’ve  done there is right and accurate .


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 3, 2022)

Looks like a pretty sweet role as long as all the people you are “partnering” with don’t  make unrealistic demands on you.  
Looks like you will be working WITH: Remodel team, Temp set team,  Fixture captain, Signing captain, VM, VMD, FIBP.  You can not DO everyone’s jobs - you are to partner with them, set boundaries so that you don’t get taken advantage of.  There is a possibility of VM telling you “this VMG must be set“ and the FR captain saying “the fixture room needs cleaning” while the Signing captain asks you to put up “these” etc………..
Try to keep to only verifying and fixing AFTER the work is done.


----------



## Sarahdyl (Jan 5, 2022)

I was asked the other day by my TL (while filling out the latest survey) if I had any interest in doing more for Target like being promoted to team lead or... and she had said something about being a role model or something and when I asked her what that meant she just sort of blew it off like I had said something that led her to believe it was something I wasn't interested in but I was wondering what she was talking about. Now I'm going to have to ask because I'm curious what she was referencing. She's out on quarantine right now so I'll have to ask our HR or SD🤔


----------



## dabug (Jan 5, 2022)

Sarahdyl said:


> I was asked the other day by my TL (while filling out the latest survey) if I had any interest in doing more for Target like being promoted to team lead or... and she had said something about being a role model or something and when I asked her what that meant she just sort of blew it off like I had said something that led her to believe it was something I wasn't interested in but I was wondering what she was talking about. Now I'm going to have to ask because I'm curious what she was referencing. She's out on quarantine right now so I'll have to ask our HR or SD🤔


Record your conversation if it is legal in your state. Do not tell a soul you do it until the day comes that your TL or ETL says “I have no idea what you’re talking about” or “Sorry for the miscommunication” or “The position doesn’t actually come with a pay raise” etc. Hold them accountable for their actions, but also pursue a leadership position if you want.

Target loves training their team leads to be sleeze bags

Edit: I am so so sorry, but role model means they will create a “position” to make you do part of a team lead’s work without the pay. Sit down with your STORE DIRECTOR AND TEAM LEAD AND NOBODY ELSE, and ask them to write on paper what your development plan would be. TAKE A PICTURE OF IT


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 6, 2022)

dabug said:


> Record your conversation if it is legal in your state. Do not tell a soul you do it until the day comes that your TL or ETL says “I have no idea what you’re talking about” or “Sorry for the miscommunication” or “The position doesn’t actually come with a pay raise” etc. Hold them accountable for their actions, but also pursue a leadership position if you want.
> 
> Target loves training their team leads to be sleeze bags
> 
> Edit: I am so so sorry, but role model means they will create a “position” to make you do part of a team lead’s work without the pay. Sit down with your STORE DIRECTOR AND TEAM LEAD AND NOBODY ELSE, and ask them to write on paper what your development plan would be. TAKE A PICTURE OF IT




You have to look at this just like an external job offer and get it written document.

Therefore have them it email to A PERSONAL EMAIL address from a TARGET EMAIL address. If they aren't willing to do this forget about it.


----------

